# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  afficher l'heure et date

## ulysse031

salut mes amis
 est ce que si possible d'ajouter l'heure et date sur JFRAME sur l'interface

----------


## Janitrix

Bah c'est pas avec ce genre de message que tu vas attirer les foules  ::?:  . Je ne comprend pas ton problme... si tu en as un toute fois. Cela me semble logique, mais pour moi tu rcupres la date actuelle, tu cres un JLabel puis tu l'ajoutes  ta JFrame. Je ne vois pas la difficult, c'est assez logique non  ::?:  ?

----------


## jayjay.f

en plus,

si tu regardes bien, beaucoup d'exemples concernant les threads sont ou ils te montrent comment afficher l'heure....

----------


## ulysse031

merci ami pour cette information ,passe moi un lien qui me permet d'apprendre a faire a
d'exemples concernant les threads sont ou ils te montrent comment afficher l'heure

----------


## ulysse031

j'au cr une interace et je voulais l'ajouter la date 
voila 


```

```


et la partie qui afficher la date 

```

```

comment je peux integrer la date dans l'interface

----------


## bbclone

essaye ca ulysse031


```

```

si ta des question dis le moi

----------


## ulysse031

merci mes amis 
j'ai trouv coment ajouter la date dans  l'interface mais je n'arrive pas  modifier la couleur de la date 
volia le code 


```

```

mais la couleur reste toujours noir

----------


## bbclone

setForeground(Color c) dans la classe JComponent. 

(a ta place je commencerais par apprendre ou decouvrir les chose de base de swing. -> java.sun.com/tutorial/uiswing )

----------


## ulysse031

merci ami pour cette information  ::lol::

----------

